# The longest you have ever waited to get on a ski lift



## Nick (Dec 11, 2013)

What's your record time? I can't recall a specific incident, but I'm pretty sure it's been easily over an hour. I know when I hit MRG 2 years ago I was only able to get in seven runs on the entire day (although those seven runs were pretty awesome).


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 11, 2013)

I know I've hit the 40 minute mark at MRG. I hit the 30 minute mark at A-Basin earlier this year when no one else was open.

45 minutes is my limit, and only if I'm waiting on a good powder day.
No powder, and my max is about 35 minutes

Never skied Northstar but I've heard they are constantly 1 hour minimum easily on the weekend


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2013)

It was about 45 minutes down at Skyeship Base at Killington a few years ago.  My kids wanted to take Great Eastern all the way to the base, and when we got down there, the line was MASSIVE


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 11, 2013)

Holy crap!I guess I'm spoiled.10 minutes would be real long for me.I'd be long gone if a line reached 1/2 hour.


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 11, 2013)

In recent years, 20 minutes for the Sunapee quad and about the same for the Stratton gondola my first day there, only to get to teh upper mountain lifts in both cases. In the distant past (early 70s), over half an hour many times for the Sugarloaf gondola and the No. 1 T-bar, maybe the Bucksaw double chair. In those days of low-capacity and fewer lifts, lines were unavoidable.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2013)

It seems that lines used to be longer back in the 90's before most people had high speed detachables. Even places that did have them seemed to have longer lines. Sunday river at the Barker detachable used to have brutal lines on some days. Recently the worst line I have seen was at Stowe - the four runner was about a 40 minute wait so ended up taking the double for only a 15 minute wait. Most of the time I have been pretty lucky and wait no more than 10 minutes. Sometimes when you miss the cutoff for the tram at Cannon the wait sucks waiting for the next one.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 11, 2013)

10 months. I almost missed a season. It was a very long wait.


----------



## Bene288 (Dec 11, 2013)

I waited at the Mount Snow Carinthia lift for about 45 minutes. I was finally at the chair and got run into by some beginner skier and was pushed onto that stupid magic carpet. The domino effect ensued and about 6 of us ended up in the pit.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 11, 2013)

I know I waited more than an hour at Hunter in 2010.  They hadn't put in the 6 pack yet, and the West side wasn't open due to power issues.

Until the West side did open, then failed again, and we had to walk back.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 11, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> I'd be long gone if a line reached 1/2 hour.



Same for me. I'd rather throw the skins on and start hiking.


----------



## Mullen (Dec 11, 2013)

Probably about 35 or 45 minutes last mlk weekend at sugarbush.  a bunch of stuff was on wind hold so everyone was at one or two lifts.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 11, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> It seems that lines used to be longer back in the 90's before most people had high speed detachables. Even places that did have them seemed to have longer lines. Sunday river at the Barker detachable used to have brutal lines on some days. Recently the worst line I have seen was at Stowe - the four runner was about a 40 minute wait so ended up taking the double for only a 15 minute wait. Most of the time I have been pretty lucky and wait no more than 10 minutes. Sometimes when you miss the cutoff for the tram at Cannon the wait sucks waiting for the next one.



Back in the 90's?  I remember some horrendous lines back in the 70's.  I remember a line for the Madonna I double chair that extended up the mountain above the lodge.  I also remember waiting over an hour for the Powderhorn and Big Burn Chairs at Snowmass.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 11, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Back in the 90's? I remember some horrendous lines back in the 70's. I remember a line for the Madonna I double chair that extended up the mountain above the lodge. I also remember waiting over an hour for the Powderhorn and Big Burn Chairs at Snowmass.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



...and you had to walk to school in the snow, uphill both ways!


----------



## tnt (Dec 11, 2013)

Not sure about the longest in duration, but I am pretty sure I could win the "Longest Wait/Shortest Lift" contest.

Belle Mountain, Lambertville NJ.  Line for the double chair had to be well over 30 minutes on a crowded Saturday.  The double chair serviced about 175 vert. feet.

So funny.


----------



## tnt (Dec 11, 2013)

Last year at Jay we waited about 45 min. for the tram.  Rode it just that once in 4 days.  Of course, it was on wind hold all but that one day….


----------



## dlague (Dec 11, 2013)

My longest wait was for the Tram at Jay Peak about 30 minutes coming in second the Jet Chair at Jay Peak - it was about 25 minutes.  We generally avoid Jet and the Tram during busy days. Other long waits (about 15-20 minutes) have been for the Express Quad at Sunapee, Flying Bear Quad at Attitash, Panorama at Gunstock and White Peak Express at Waterville.  However, those waits generally across the board were due to very busy days.  I often focus on chairs less traveled and get my runs in that way which means I might have to forego some fun trails but waiting is not fun.

Oh one last lift Valley House Double about 40 minutes - but that was on their final day of skiing this past spring and it was free so can't complain about that one!


----------



## dlague (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh I forgot Smuggs.  We went there and every lift line was long and waits were horrible.  My family was bitching about it the whole day!  It was a one and only time there.  We plan to give it another whirl this year using the Fox 44 cards.


----------



## Tin (Dec 11, 2013)

The two times I've been to Stratton on a random weekend it felt like I was waiting at Six Flags. Over 45 minutes for the lower mountain lifts.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 11, 2013)

drjeff said:


> It was about 45 minutes down at Skyeship Base at Killington a few years ago.  My kids wanted to take Great Eastern all the way to the base, and when we got down there, the line was MASSIVE



I've never seen a line at Skyeship in my life. Something must have happened to cause such a line.


----------



## tnt (Dec 11, 2013)

Tin said:


> The two times I've been to Stratton on a random weekend it felt like I was waiting at Six Flags. Over 45 minutes for the lower mountain lifts.



Crap.  You're scarring me.  Takin ghte family to stratton for the first time after x-mas.

But we get on the mountain early.  Hopefully we can migrate to lesser used lifts for the mid day crushes.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Don't remember how long the waits were but back when Sugarbush had only the 3 person gondola the lines were huge. Castle Rock lines can be long also even to this day.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 11, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> It seems that lines used to be longer back in the 90's before most people had high speed detachables. Even places that did have them seemed to have longer lines. Sunday river at the Barker detachable used to have brutal lines on some days. Recently the worst line I have seen was at Stowe - the four runner was about a 40 minute wait so ended up taking the double for only a 15 minute wait. Most of the time I have been pretty lucky and wait no more than 10 minutes. Sometimes when you miss the cutoff for the tram at Cannon the wait sucks waiting for the next one.



It's been discussed in other threads. HSQ that replaced FGQs often have similar uphill capacities. The FGQ have more chairs, HSQ have faster chairs. The FGQ have more of the people on the chairs while the HSQ have people in the lines. 

That said, the longest lines I've been in:
MRG Saturday powder day = 40-50 minutes for both the single and the double.
Jay Peak powder day with only the Jet Triple and Metro quad open (upper mtn lifts on wind hold) = 50 minutes for the Jet
You have to pick your times of day to ride the tram at Jay. I never take it if I have to wait for a second car.
Loon rainy Saturday = 35 minutes for main lifts 
Sugarbush Castlerock = 35 minutes


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2013)

Someone mentioned the Jet. I had to wait in that line for at least 45 min once when every thing else on State side was closed for some issue or another.


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 11, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Never skied Northstar but I've heard they are constantly 1 hour minimum easily on the weekend



I was there 2 years ago when they had record snow out there on a Sunday when all of the other places on the north side of Tahoe were closed due to wind and I never waited more than 5 minutes for any lift.


----------



## Tin (Dec 11, 2013)

tnt said:


> Crap.  You're scarring me.  Takin ghte family to stratton for the first time after x-mas.
> 
> But we get on the mountain early.  Hopefully we can migrate to lesser used lifts for the mid day crushes.



I can't even imagine that place on a holiday weekend. Prepare to get bused in on a hayride from a parking lot a half mile away and walk a bunch. I only go now midweek when the trees are open. The best part will be fitting 12 people in a gondola that is tiny, it is like riding the subway in Tokyo.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 11, 2013)

Mad River Gelnn, about 40 some minutes for the single chair. It was a Saturday and conditions were nice (not a powder day, just a regular nice winter day and good snow on the munatin), but the 40 minutes was just too much. I'm sad to say that I longer ski MRG on weekends. If it's a powder day and no wind holds, I'll caugh up the money and do Sugarbush. I just REALLY hate standing in line for that long, knowing that when I come down, it's the same crap.

Sugarloaf, about 45 minutes + on a big pow day with windholds so only way to get over to other lifts that were running (the upper mountian T bar or west mountain) was just suffer the wait. That kind of situation is worth it to me since at least one can loop the runs off the T bar or get over to Brackett and then just take my time skiing all the way to the condos, in powder, in trees, having the mountian to yourself (almost).


----------



## Edd (Dec 11, 2013)

I strongly doubt I've ever waited as long as 30 minutes in a lift line. It would have to be the most epic pow day ever for me to wait that long.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 11, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Holy crap!I guess I'm spoiled.10 minutes would be real long for me.I'd be long gone if a line reached 1/2 hour.



This.  

20-25 years ago I used to always go to Loon, Waterville, MRG, Mt Snow, Magic.  Standing in lines for 30-45 minutes was typical and I never thought anything of it.  I remember Magic having a person who would sit in a lifeguard chair reading out trivia questions and throwing candy to the winners, just to keep you occupied in the liftline.  

Then I started skiing Cannon....


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 11, 2013)

I waited around 40 min for the quad at Catamount once.  We got in one run in the first hour. It was insanely busy for a small mountain.  We ended up going to customer service, turning in our tickets and getting a voucher for another day.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I've never seen a line at Skyeship in my life. Something must have happened to cause such a line.



A COLD, Windy, busy day! It was Pres weekend Saturday and one of my kids had a race at K that day, and after she flat out insisted that she wanted to ski all the way to Skye Base - I was kind of expecting a line down there, but not a LINE! All that mattered though is that my kids had fun


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 11, 2013)

In recent years 50 minutes for the single at MRG and 40 minutes for Madonna at smuggs both occurring on weekends.  I refuse to ski either area again on a weekend.


----------



## jimk (Dec 11, 2013)

Concur with some of the other posts that the good old days weren't so good for short lift lines, but you do what you have to do.
I waited in one hour lines once or twice a day on many peak weekends/holidays back in the 1970s.  In my part of the country (mid-Atlantic) we had a lot less lift capacity per skier back then (there were no boarders).  More recently, I usually steer clear of obvious big days, but max wait probably 45 mins for one of the Killington gondolas about 5 or 10 years ago.


----------



## Edd (Dec 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> In recent years 50 minutes for the single at MRG and 40 minutes for Madonna at smuggs both occurring on weekends.  I refuse to ski either area again on a weekend.



I skied Smuggs a few years ago on a non-holiday weekday and the lift line waits were as long as I ever experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## powderdaypatriot (Dec 11, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Same for me. I'd rather throw the skins on and start hiking.



Agreed...or drink a couple brews


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 11, 2013)

the damn poconoes.. afwul on weekends


----------



## Edd (Dec 11, 2013)

Since lift line waits are the subject...I'm at Loon today and I despise the Gondola here. I've said this before but I'd love them to rip it out and put in the six pack Mt Snow has. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 11, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> the damn poconoes.. afwul on weekends



That depends upon where you are and how well you know the mountain.  At Camelback in the meat of the season (when the proper lifts are operating) I can ski almost the entire day without waiting.  The only times I've seen it unbearable is during Christmas week or Presidents weekend.  At Blue the twin doubles never seem to have a long wait, and at Elk if the double on the quad side is running I've never had to wait.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 11, 2013)

Edd said:


> Since lift line waits are the subject...I'm at Loon today and I despise the Gondola here. I've said this before but I'd love them to rip it out and put in the six pack Mt Snow has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That's too bad.  I was there on a Friday last March and we pretty much walked on to the gondola every run.  I enjoyed it that day but understand your feelings if the line is long.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 11, 2013)

I have waited about an hour on a few occasions at both Wawa and Smuggs. This was during February vacation though. It was miserable

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 11, 2013)

If I have to wait more than 10 mins I will not be there anymore. I ski midweek and almost always ski on or wait only a few chairs.
 the only waiting I do, is waiting for first chair.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 11, 2013)

About 30-40 minutes at Vail when they shut down the back bowls and blue sky basin at once due to a power issue IIRC.  So everyone had to take the Teacup Express to get out of Blue Sky Basin.  As a single, I got out relatively fast compared to other people.  The line was so big I took a picture



The other time I have waited that long was at Mount Snow when every chair on the main face was closed except Tumbleweed because of wind.  I was on a college bus trip which dropped us off at Sundance Lodge, where someone stole my poles when I was getting my boots on.  So I then had to walk up to the main lodge which was a ghost town to talk with guest services to get a replacement pair of poles out of lost and found (which I never returned as those were bent anyway).  I then climbed up and skated all the way over to Carinthia from the main base lodge too avoid the massive line at Tumbleweed.  I waited in the line for Nitro which was about 30-40 minutes long for singles.  I then finally made it into the sunbrook area which thankfully was relatively deserted and open (most people cannot follow a map I guess) and lapped the sunbrook quad and beartrap until the wind died down for the other lifts to open at about 11am.  Definitely the roughest morning I have had skiing.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 11, 2013)

A lot of times I rather ride the beginner lift than wait in a long line. I'm the type of person that would much rather ride the Lookout chair at Stowe than wait in the longer line for the quad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 11, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'm the type of person that would much rather ride the Lookout chair at Stowe than wait in the longer line for the quad.



100%

On peak Saturdays, it's basically 25-30 minutes to get up Mansfield.  I'd rather spend 5-10 minutes standing in the Lookout liftline and 15 minutes on that chair, than 20 minutes waiting in the Forerunner line and 8 minutes on the chair.  The theater on the Lookout trail vs Liftline is always better to watch as well.  Usually get to watch at least a few ripping skiers tearing down Lookout.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 11, 2013)

My mom loved Loon but I despised it, because like most people we went on the weekend. 

Gondola? 30 minutes
Kangamangus (sp?) - 30 minutes
3 brothers? 20 minutes

The only lift that wasn't too bad was the east basin double. This was before the expansion, not sure if things have gotten better.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> 100%
> 
> On peak Saturdays, it's basically 25-30 minutes to get up Mansfield.  I'd rather spend 5-10 minutes standing in the Lookout liftline and 15 minutes on that chair, than 20 minutes waiting in the Forerunner line and 8 minutes on the chair.  The theater on the Lookout trail vs Liftline is always better to watch as well.  Usually get to watch at least a few ripping skiers tearing down Lookout.



Yea Lookout is a very underrated trail I always find it funny when people boo someone for staying skiers left and cheers if they to right.


----------



## KevinF (Dec 11, 2013)

I can't imagine standing in line for as long as some of you people have.

I think my record wait was getting to a chairlift base when the chair was broken down and there was no way out except to ride out or go for a long hike.  I seem to remember that was at Loon...  that chair all the way to looker's left maybe?  They were sending snowcats over to ferry people out of there, although I went with the "they'll get the chair started eventually and probably before the alternative rides out get everybody out of here" theory.  I couldn't really say how long I was stuck for...  30, 40  minutes maybe?


----------



## KevinF (Dec 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> 100%
> 
> On peak Saturdays, it's basically 25-30 minutes to get up Mansfield.  I'd rather spend 5-10 minutes standing in the Lookout liftline and 15 minutes on that chair, than 20 minutes waiting in the Forerunner line and 8 minutes on the chair.  The theater on the Lookout trail vs Liftline is always better to watch as well.  Usually get to watch at least a few ripping skiers tearing down Lookout.



The new Fourrunner quad seems to have made a substantial dent in the lines for the quad, or at least it doesn't seem like the lines get as long as they used to.  Stowe's Gondola seems to get more consistently backed up than the quad does.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 11, 2013)

KevinF said:


> The new Fourrunner quad seems to have made a substantial dent in the lines for the quad, or at least it doesn't seem like the lines get as long as they used to.  Stowe's Gondola seems to get more consistently backed up than the quad does.



I hadn't noticed much of a difference with the new Quad, but I've only been there a couple of times since it's been installed.  I'm pretty programmed in how I ski Stowe though, so I don't have issues with lines like most complain of.  Get there first thing, lap the Four Runner a few times as it's the early lift, hop over to the Gondola for a couple, head over to Big Spruce late morning for 3 or 4 runs, lunch and beers at Spruce Base, back to Mansfield and ride the Lookout chair until the crowds clear out around 2, then alternate between the Quad and Gondola until the end of the day.  Even on the busiest days of the year, if you can't crank out 15+ (usually 20+) runs at Stowe, you just don't know how to ski the mountain.  That's a lot of skiing given it's vertical.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 12, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> If I have to wait more than 10 mins I will not be there anymore. I ski midweek and almost always ski on or wait only a few chairs.
> the only waiting I do, is waiting for first chair.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2



Exactly how I feel except I pretty much only ski weekends.Love you Cannon.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 12, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> About 30-40 minutes at Vail when they shut down the back bowls and blue sky basin at once due to a power issue IIRC.  So everyone had to take the Teacup Express to get out of Blue Sky Basin.  As a single, I got out relatively fast compared to other people.  The line was so big I took a picture



Same thing happened to me at Vail. Not fun.



KevinF said:


> The new Fourrunner quad seems to have made a substantial dent in the lines for the quad, or at least it doesn't seem like the lines get as long as they used to. Stowe's Gondola seems to get more consistently backed up than the quad does.



I think this is true. I have never waited more than 15 minutes in line at the new Quad even on Weekend Powder day.


----------



## dirtbagking (Dec 12, 2013)

I got up early one powder day at Big Sky and stood in line at 8 am. They eventually opened that chair about 10am. Then we waited in the tram line until 2:30 that afternoon when patrol told us it wouldn't happen. We got up the next day and started all over again. We finally loaded the tram around noon.
And it was worth it.


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 12, 2013)

dirtbagking said:


> I got up early one powder day at Big Sky and stood in line at 8 am. They eventually opened that chair about 10am. Then we waited in the tram line until 2:30 that afternoon when patrol told us it wouldn't happen. We got up the next day and started all over again. We finally loaded the tram around noon.
> And it was worth it.



That is some impressive dedication!


----------



## ceo (Dec 12, 2013)

Worst line I've waited in in recent years was something like 30 minutes for the Polar Express on a busy day at Wachusett. One of the main reasons I now avoid the place. But it did make me realize what a change this has been since I was first skiing, when half-hour waits were routine. Higher-capacity lifts (quads vs. doubles) and more of them makes a huge difference.


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 12, 2013)

Back in the day the line at the Mount snow Gondolas routinely were at least 45 minutes.  I do remember race days on ego and having to plan on an hour lift line for ego.  Back in the seventies a 20-30 minute lift line was normal at some places


----------



## catskills (Dec 12, 2013)

It was common to wait like 40 minutes for the Jackson Hole big Red Box (TRAM), which is 4139 feet vertical.  Personally I think that is not that long.  Reason being 4139 feet divided by 40 minutes equals 103 vertical feet per minute of wait time.  Name it 103 VFPMWT.  

Now if some of you waiting 30 minutes for a lift that had only 1000 vertical feet that would equate to only 33 VFPMWT.  The lower the VFPMWT number to worst the wait time.  The higher the VFPMWT the better wait time. Higher VFPMWT is better.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 12, 2013)

catskills said:


> It was common to wait like 40 minutes for the Jackson Hole big Red Box (TRAM), which is 4139 feet vertical.  Personally I think that is not that long.  Reason being 4139 feet divided by 40 minutes equals 103 vertical feet per minute of wait time.  Name it 103 VFPMWT.
> 
> Now if some of you waiting 30 minutes for a lift that had only 1000 vertical feet that would equate to only 33 VFPMWT.  The lower the VFPMWT number to worst the wait time.  The higher the VFPMWT the better wait time. Higher VFPMWT is better.



Your point is valid but comparing the reward vs wait time for Jackson VS North East skiing isn't even the same ball park.


----------



## Shewolfe (Dec 12, 2013)

Years ago when I was a flatlander and only went north to ski on weekends I know my wait was at least an hour. Now I only ski weekdays and nights, virtually no waiting...


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 12, 2013)

Ill do anything to avoid lines.. Take slower lifts.. Stay on a secluded part of the mountain etc


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 12, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> A lot of times I rather ride the beginner lift than wait in a long line.



I hope you don't suggest we ride the Snowshed Quad on Saturday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 12, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I hope you don't suggest we ride the Snowshed Quad on Saturday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Only if I'm brushing up on my ski ballet!


----------



## darent (Dec 12, 2013)

Mount Hood Meadows skiing with family, left Government Camp at 7:30 and left mountain at 11:30 and we got two runs in.Long line of cars going to mountain took  over an hour just to park. then  walked up  and got in  a lift line, waiting close to an hour and the lift broke down. moved to another lift line with another hour wait, up the mountain we go,, tried to pick the longest run away from crowds and ended up  at a seclude lift  down in a whole with half the population of Portland, another  long wait, once up the lift ,to the bottom we went and back to government camp.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 13, 2013)

8 months...from april of last year to this weekend


----------



## RustyGroomer (Dec 13, 2013)

Easily over the 3 minute mark @ Magic.  It was terrible.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 13, 2013)

RustyGroomer said:


> Easily over the 3 minute mark @ Magic.  It was terrible.



Haha awesome


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 13, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> 8 months...from april of last year to this weekend



I tried this too, but Sundown made me move my tent!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 13, 2013)

Domeskier said:


> I tried this too, but Sundown made me move my tent!



Elk is cool like that...real homey vibe


----------



## Zand (Dec 13, 2013)

Waited well over a half hour for the gondola at Loon one Saturday afternoon. Also waited quite a while for Castlerock one powder day... everyone beelined to it because Heavens Gate and North Lynx were on wind hold. The line was up the bottom of Liftline (aptly named that day). Otherwise, the obligatory 15-20 at Wachusett on some Friday nights, Northstar at Okemo, the quads at Mt. Snow, Stratton, etc. Never waited at Killington ever... you have to know how to ski it. Waited in some awful 10 chair lines at Burke on a few Saturdays.


----------



## Quietman (Dec 13, 2013)

tnt said:


> Not sure about the longest in duration, but I am pretty sure I could win the "Longest Wait/Shortest Lift" contest.
> 
> Belle Mountain, Lambertville NJ.  Line for the double chair had to be well over 30 minutes on a crowded Saturday.  The double chair serviced about 175 vert. feet.
> 
> So funny.



But their rope tow was wicked fast!!!  My brother had a pair of skis stolen when we skied there.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 14, 2013)

Back in the "day", we used to wait 45 minutes for the A lift at Hunter.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 14, 2013)

Quietman said:


> But their rope tow was wicked fast!!!  My brother had a pair of skis stolen when we skied their.



i had special cheap gloves wrapped with tape just for that rope tow...learning how to use it was an embarassing rite of passage...just about everyone i know face planted their first time


----------



## catskills (Dec 14, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i had special cheap gloves wrapped with tape just for that rope tow...learning how to use it was an embarassing rite of passage...just about everyone i know face planted their first time



Here is video of a rope toe face plant from the 1950s.  Its an oldie but goodie.


----------



## KevinF (Dec 17, 2013)

Is there a rope tow lift still running anywhere?  All I see these days are the magic carpet lifts.

I have to imagine most people on the slopes today have never done battle with one.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 17, 2013)

KevinF said:


> Is there a rope tow lift still running anywhere?  All I see these days are the magic carpet lifts.
> 
> I have to imagine most people on the slopes today have never done battle with one.



Mt Snow had a rope tow as of about 3 years ago.  Short but sweet, I rode it just for fun.  IIRC it dealt me a little pain in some muscles that hadn't been used in many years.   Definitely rode my share of ropes back in 70's in my racing days.  

Love Alta, but that rope contraption there should be replaced (between base areas for those who have never been there).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 17, 2013)

KevinF said:


> Is there a rope tow lift still running anywhere?  All I see these days are the magic carpet lifts.
> 
> I have to imagine most people on the slopes today have never done battle with one.



Portillo has those crazy slingshots. Don't know what they would even be classified as.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 17, 2013)

KevinF said:


> Is there a rope tow lift still running anywhere?  All I see these days are the magic carpet lifts.
> 
> I have to imagine most people on the slopes today have never done battle with one.



Pats peak has one for one of their parks. They now have handles on them (everyone calls them carrots) unlike the old days where you had to grab the rope directly.


----------



## Quietman (Dec 17, 2013)

Arrowhead in Claremont also has a handle tow, but these really don't compare to the old high speed rope tows.


----------



## dlague (Dec 17, 2013)

KevinF said:


> Is there a rope tow lift still running anywhere?  All I see these days are the magic carpet lifts.
> 
> I have to imagine most people on the slopes today have never done battle with one.



Many of the very small hills still have them Abenaki ski area and Lyndon Outing Club are a couple examples but there are plenty!  They rip the crap out of your gloves or mittens!  Most offer leather covers to grab the rope with!


----------



## catskills (Dec 17, 2013)

KevinF said:


> ......
> I have to imagine most people on the slopes today have never done battle with one.



I think you may be right.  You don't see this every day.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I rode a rope tow/t-bar to get access to the Blackcomb glacier at Whistler.

I kinda like riding them. I used to race train at Brantling in Highschool and I don't think they have anything but rope tows.

http://www.brantling.com/


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 17, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I used to race train at Brantling in Highschool and I don't think they have anything but rope tows.
> 
> http://www.brantling.com/



They don't have any rope tows.

We offer skiing and snowboarding on 10 slopes and trails serviced by five surface lifts; one t-bar and four handle tows


----------



## yeggous (Dec 17, 2013)

ceo said:


> Worst line I've waited in in recent years was something like 30 minutes for the Polar Express on a busy day at Wachusett. One of the main reasons I now avoid the place. But it did make me realize what a change this has been since I was first skiing, when half-hour waits were routine. Higher-capacity lifts (quads vs. doubles) and more of them makes a huge difference.



I once had 45 minute lift lines at WaWa on a Saturday and swore never to return during daylight hours. They are hands down the worst lines imaginable.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 17, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> They don't have any rope tows.
> 
> We offer skiing and snowboarding on 10 slopes and trails serviced by five surface lifts; one t-bar and four handle tows



T-bars, handle bars, rope tows....they are all similar to me.


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 17, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> T-bars, handle bars, rope tows....they are all similar to me.



I hear they're planning to install a magic carpet at Tux.  Or should it be an escalator?


----------



## KevinF (Dec 17, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> T-bars, handle bars, rope tows....they are all similar to me.



All of the surface drag lifts can get you, albeit in different ways.  T-bars can be miserable if you're not with somebody of the same height, rope tows required a practiced slow grab of the rope lest your arms get ripped out of their sockets,  pomas can get you with the sudden jolt of the start, etc.

But I see plenty of t-bars and poma lifts around.  Rope tows seem to be the one that's gone away, but as people have posted -- there's a few still around apparently.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 17, 2013)

KevinF said:


> All of the surface drag lifts can get you, albeit in different ways.  T-bars can be miserable if you're not with somebody of the same height, rope tows required a practiced slow grab of the rope lest your arms get ripped out of their sockets,  pomas can get you with the sudden jolt of the start, etc.



Exactly. They all get you up top and have their tricks.


----------



## DPhelan (Dec 18, 2013)

this thread is really getting me excited for the bachelor party i'm going to at killington on december 27-29!  the only thing better than waiting in line, is waiting in line with a brutal hangover and trying to keep track of a dozen other people of various abilities uke:


----------



## pcampbell (Dec 18, 2013)

Takes me 1 hour to skin up MRG but now you can't skin up during business hours.... I've probably waited 30+ minutes on a sunny March saturday that I thought was going to be the end of the season.    It is easy to get spoiled when a typical day is like this


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 18, 2013)

DPhelan said:


> this thread is really getting me excited for the bachelor party i'm going to at killington on december 27-29!  the only thing better than waiting in line, is waiting in line with a brutal hangover and trying to keep track of a dozen other people of various abilities uke:


walkie talkies ftw


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 18, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> walkie talkies ftw



Yeah,... And wear some neon to really capture that retro vibe ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------

